# Exotics list



## Thor1 (Jun 12, 2006)

so if this has also been done to death im sorry
if you would enjoy owning an exotic what would it be?
feel free to add pics.
and please no complaining or discussion about the whole arguement of whether they should be allowed here in australia
there is another thread for that thanks


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

Top of the list, a Reticulated Python.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 12, 2006)

Galapagos tortoise hands down.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 12, 2006)

Dog tame Alligator


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

Magpie said:


> Galapagos tortoise hands down.



Right there with you Mags!!! I'd have tortoise races!


----------



## Nephrurus (Jun 12, 2006)

New Zealand Green Geckos or any of the New Caledonian Rhacodactylus.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 12, 2006)

IVE SAID IT BEFORE I'LL SAY IT AGAIN ALBINO BURMESE


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah but you wouldn't want a little hatchling like that one though would you ? You would want a man sized one


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats right Boa, you should see mum! :lol:


----------



## Australis (Jun 12, 2006)

Morelia.

*Boeleni* 














Matt


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 12, 2006)

Gaboon Viper


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

OMG!! Is that a real snake??? That is awesome!


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 12, 2006)

Yuo it sure is...


----------



## JasonL (Jun 12, 2006)

> OMG!! Is that a real snake??? That is awesome


With the worlds longest set of fangs! would have to be one of my favs.


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 12, 2006)

Average fang size of 2 inches, would be a very painful bite.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 12, 2006)

The pain would not worry me as much as my arm rotting off. :wink:


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 12, 2006)

JasonL said:


> The pain would not worry me as much as my arm rotting off. :wink:



LMAO


----------



## Australis (Jun 12, 2006)

My fav looking Exotic Venomous snake.

Ive seen a couple in the flesh, they are amazing animals.






Matt


----------



## Luke_G (Jun 12, 2006)

Id probly have a colony of Star tortoises!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 12, 2006)

Emerald Monitor from New Guinea (as opposed to an aussie one that wouln't actually be an exotic)


----------



## alby (Jun 12, 2006)

haha i was waiting for it pete :mrgreen:


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

I would love to get this fella back, it's a Leopard tortoise we used to have.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2006)

a legal iguana would be cool, or tegu..or red kneed tarantula..poison arrow frogs..could go on and on

oh yes, either of the papuan boas,ground or tree..
while we are dreaming make it three of each


----------



## base2aau (Jun 12, 2006)

MattQld83 said:


> My fav looking Exotic Venomous snake.
> 
> Ive seen a couple in the flesh, they are amazing animals.
> 
> ...



When i see a snake like this I find it so hard tn not start to think there might be some truth in the whole Intellegent Design thing


----------



## Memphis_Tank (Jun 12, 2006)

Ames would love some star tortises and the boat i would need for my list would make noahs ark look like a safety raft.


----------



## Australis (Jun 12, 2006)

base2aau said:


> When i see a snake like this I find it so hard tn not start to think there might be some truth in the whole Intellegent Design thing



:shock: Dont let asthetics fool you

Matt


----------



## mrboajangles (Jun 12, 2006)

eyelash viper, although that gay pride snake looks pretty cool aswell!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 12, 2006)

base2aau said:


> When i see a snake like this I find it so hard tn not start to think there might be some truth in the whole Intellegent Design thing



Maybe the Flying Spaghetti Monster made them. Have you seen any pirates lately?
No, I didn't think so.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2006)

Asian gecko


----------



## Australis (Jun 12, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> base2aau said:
> 
> 
> > When i see a snake like this I find it so hard tn not start to think there might be some truth in the whole Intellegent Design thing
> ...




Yeah ive heard of the "Spaghetti Monster " Im pretty sure thats why the earth is flat :lol: 

Matt


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 12, 2006)

Not just any spaghetti monster, the Flying Spaghetti Monster.

Stop global warming, wear a pirate costume.


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

You've been touched by his noodley appendage, haven't you Sdaji :shock:


----------



## Hickson (Jun 13, 2006)

_Draco volans_




_Bothrochilus boa_




_Chameleo jacksoni_







Hix


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 13, 2006)

well then out of all these pics the one that takes my fancy was the one 
MattQld83 posted the middle picture i like the look of that 

also the pic hix put up the draco volans

either of them i wouldnt mind


----------



## stencorp69 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm with matt - they are spectacular pythons - I'd have a bunch of them


----------



## Deano (Jun 13, 2006)

I would love to have a couple of eyelash vipers, absolutely stunning looking. That Gaboon viper looks awesome, I would have one of those too.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 13, 2006)

> Draco volans


Hey Hicks, saw heaps of these in Bali, they are cool dragons, tiny though and only saw one glide.


----------



## FAY (Jun 13, 2006)

I want an Abracadabra :lol: tortoise...............or a galapagos one!!! They would be awesome!!!


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jun 14, 2006)

a pair of Tuatara
and those draco volans look pretty cool too!!
Megz


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 14, 2006)

I was told my entire childhood by my school mates that I was the reason the earth was flat.  

They were too dumb to know it isn't!      Exotic Species for me would be a retic, or one of those little blue and green lizards someone posted in here....I can't think of their name. OR a Guila (sp??) Monster...those are awesome little creatures...love watchin' them eat an egg- funny as!


----------



## pauken (Jun 14, 2006)

arent these animals illegal in australia


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 14, 2006)

pauken said:


> arent these animals illegal in australia



Yes they are, this is a wish list of we were alpoud to keep them.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 14, 2006)

Shows how much people pay attention. 

Oh, and I'd like a Komodo Dragon while we're taking orders


----------



## Monkeyman (Jun 14, 2006)

After seeing that Viper i'd have to say it jumps to number one on my list!.

other than that i'm unsure probably just an albino python (any kind... i'm not fussy)


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 14, 2006)

totally unrealistic i know but id love a komodo dragon.


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

You're allowed to be unrealistic, that's the point ;-)


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 14, 2006)

sweet, ill also like a green anaconda!


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 14, 2006)

this is a good one even though its not my number one
its a galbino


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

A Galbino ?


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks like a Rhino?


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyway for me it would have to be a Panther Chameleon...

Chanty79
.





.


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes it's a Rhinoceros Viper.



Chanty79 said:


> Looks like a Rhino?


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 14, 2006)

its a hybrid actually, 
http://www.spitfirereptiles.com/hybridhaven/index.php?sid=f6b4e2a2c272283b9c57f07ca762c686


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 14, 2006)

direct link
http://www.spitfirereptiles.com/hybridhaven/viewtopic.php?t=30


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

Ah yes it's a Gaboon/Rhinoceros cross.


----------



## wateva (Jun 14, 2006)

if only we were allowed to get these animals


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 14, 2006)

timmy_crabb said:


> totally unrealistic i know but id love a komodo dragon.




yep wouldnt mind a komodo

and a wolf but im unsure if we can have them or not

that would be my list 4 animals not much is it??


----------



## jessop (Jun 14, 2006)

Orangutan 1st choice. Snake - Black Mamba, Reptiles in general - Chameleon.


----------



## micko (Jun 14, 2006)

i would have one of the chamelions


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

Mick, you have a PM.



micko said:


> i would have one of the chamelions


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 14, 2006)

a handfull of cornsnakes will do me... i can put them in my hat with them poking out like medusa  haha


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 14, 2006)

boa said:


> Mick, you have a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why you don't have any Chameleons for sale do you Boa?


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

Haha, I didn't think of that. I have sent him a PM on a different matter an was trying to attract his attention, it didn' t work though.


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 15, 2006)

Sure Sure mate!!!! C'mon boa when can I come and visit and see all your exotics???


----------



## Retic (Jun 15, 2006)

Nah your too late, I handed them all in :lol: 



Chanty79 said:


> Sure Sure mate!!!! C'mon boa when can I come and visit and see all your exotics???


----------



## mertle (Jun 18, 2006)

Chameleons for me, I just love them all!


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 18, 2006)

wow kool pics guys


----------



## yuzzy (Jun 18, 2006)

i want a milk snake!!!


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 19, 2006)

but i would lyk a two headed viper :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

